# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Me presento

## Sr.Mago

Hola a todos (los que lean esto, claro), en el Foro!!!!!!!!

quiero presentarme ante ustedes, llevo poco mas de 7 meses en esto de la magia, y como mi trabajo me deja bastante tiempo, practico todos los dias,  me gusta eso de lleavar ilusion y asombrar a la gente con los juegos, aunque solo he presentado efectos a familiares, amigos y compañeros de trabajo... 

 del foro me gusta principalmente la zona de los Videos, asi puedo ver la magia que presentan los miembros, pero principalmente aprender con los comentarios que hacen de ellos, ya que me han permitido mejorar tambien algunas de mis falencias... 

quisieta aprovechar la ocacion para que me respondan una duda...

la baraja de Treboles, Corazones, Picas y Diamantes, toda mi vida la he conocido como Baraja Inglesa, pero al ver sus presentaciones y la de magos famosos, oigo que siempre la nombran como baraja Francesa... en mis "presentaciones" me refiero a ella como "naipe ingles", por comodidad, ya que tengo un ligero problema para pronunciar las "S" y  la palabra Francesa con su juego de "C" y "S", no me gsuta mucho como se me oye, esta bien eso de "Ingles" o voy a tener que practicar mi sonoridad con la palabra "Francesa"...

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

bueno bienvenido al foro,
y sobre tu duda, quizas puedas presentarla como "la baraja internacional" o la "baraja de casino" o "la baraja de pocker", te ex`plico por que, en mis ejemplos al presentarla no estas mintiendo al respecto, pero presentarla como inglesa estas mintiendo un poquito, pero mas alla de todo, no TIENE NINGUNA IMPORTANCIA, te asguro que no se acordaran del nombre, solo recordaran, tu cara, y el asombro que les trasmitiste.
abrazo
ezequiel.

----------


## Iban

Bienvenido y aclaro tu duda.

Realmente la baraja que todos usamos, de picas, corazones etc. es la baraja inglesa, que es una evolución de la francesa.

Si estás alguna vez en Francia y pides una baraja de poker, verás que es ligeramente diferente. Primero, en la forma de los tréboles, y principalmente en las figuras, que son prácticamente retratos de personajes históricos famosos. La baraja inglesa es una simplificación de la francesa en las figuras, conservando los palos, y cambiando los índices de V (Valet), D (Damme) y R (Roy) por los que ahora conocemos como J (Jack), Q (Queen) y K (King).

Se dice que los dibujos de las figuras son más... "abstractos" en la inglesa que en la francesa, porque los dibujantes ingleses eran muy torpes y no eran capaces de plasmar los detalles.

En definitiva: que tú tienes trazón y todos los demás estamos equivocados. A no ser que alguien, como yo, de vez en cuando use cartas de piquet para hacer juegos...  :Smile1:

----------


## Sr.Mago

:117: ... gracias por la bienvenida y por aclarar la duda, y por los consejos, 

 e Iban, gracias por reconocer que TODOS estan equivocados  :117:

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

> Bienvenido y aclaro tu duda.
> 
> Realmente la baraja que todos usamos, de picas, corazones etc. es la baraja inglesa, que es una evolución de la francesa.
> 
> Si estás alguna vez en Francia y pides una baraja de poker, verás que es ligeramente diferente. Primero, en la forma de los tréboles, y principalmente en las figuras, que son prácticamente retratos de personajes históricos famosos. La baraja inglesa es una simplificación de la francesa en las figuras, conservando los palos, y cambiando los índices de V (Valet), D (Damme) y R (Roy) por los que ahora conocemos como J (Jack), Q (Queen) y K (King).
> 
> Se dice que los dibujos de las figuras son más... "abstractos" en la inglesa que en la francesa, porque los dibujantes ingleses eran muy torpes y no eran capaces de plasmar los detalles.
> 
> En definitiva: que tú tienes trazón y todos los demás estamos equivocados. A no ser que alguien, como yo, de vez en cuando use cartas de piquet para hacer juegos...


 es verdad lo de iban, va nose si es verdad, pero no voy a desconfiar de su palabra, a eso quiero llegar,
es bueno esto por que todos los dias aprendemoas algo.
y hasta lo que yo sabia esa baraja nacio en francia, pero como iban bien dice, nosotros utilizamos la vercion, o la presentacion inglesa.
espero se aclaren tus dudas.

pd: gracias iban por el aprendisaje.

----------


## Iban

Por curiosidad he sacado una francesa y la he comparado con una inglesa buscando más diferencias. Aquí os pongo las que he encontrado (recordad que una Bicycle, por ejemplo, es baraja inglesa):

- En la francesa, los diamantes son más cuadrados, y no tan rombos.
- Las hojas de los tréboles no son tan redondeadas, sino más alargadas.
- Normalmente tienen cuatro índices en lugar de dos.
- En las figuras, los índices están dentro de los marcos, y no por fuera como en la inglesa.
- Lo dicho anteriormente: las figuras son auténticos retratos.
- En las cartas de números, la distribución de los tréboles, picas, etc. está más expandida, de forma que quedan más cerca de los bordes de la carta.
- En los ases, el índice no es un A, sino un 1.
- El as de picas no es de mayor tamaño, sino que su pica es igual a cualquiera de las demás cartas.
- La carta principal de la baraja no es el as de picas, sino el as de tréboles, aunque éste también sea de tamaño y diseño normal.
- El tamaño de las cartas en la baraja francesa es ligeramente menor. De ancho, como una de bridge, más o menos, y un para de milímetros más baja.

Y con esto... si queréis, pasamos a la baraja alemana, que también es graciosa.  :Smile1:

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

por favor iban, comparte tus conosimientos, y enseña la baraja alemana, me daria mucha curiosidad.

----------


## Iban

juasjuasjuasjuajs... Vamos a ello, aunque mis conocimientos son de los más rudimentarios.

A ver, he sacado una alemana para echarle un ojo y no hablar de memoria. Una de poker, porque hay en alemania otro tipo de baraja que es como una especie de aberración de la baraja española, con unas cosas que son como bellotas... bueno que me desvío.

La baraja alemana es similar en palos, números y figuras a la inglesa y francesa. Pero, siendo de la época de la francea, y anterior a la inglesa, su diseño se parece mucho más a la primera que a la segunda (en alemania también había buenos dibujantes, por lo que parece).

Básicamente es igual a lo que os he dicho de la francesa, salvo que:

- Las picas están más redondeadas por abajo, es como si estuviesen un poco más hinchadas, más... barrigonas.
- Idem poara los corazones, son más rechonchos.
- Los tréboles son como los franceses, pero el centro del trébol, donde se juntan las tres hojas y el tallo, es hueco.
- Los diamantes, aquí, son completamente cuadrados.
- La distribución de las picas, corazones, etc., aquí, como en la francesa, tambien están más cerca de los borde de las cartas.
- Tambiéns son de cuatro índices.
- El as de picas también es normal.
- Las figuras son muy elaborados retratos de personajes famosos, pero diferentes a los retratos de la baraja francesa.
- En vez de J, Q, K, los índices de las figuras son B, D, K.
- Lo normal es que estas barajas tengan tres comodines en vez de dos (si bien las originales francesas no tenían ninguno, ahora vienen con dos, siempre exactamente iguales). Es decir, en la francesda no existe el concepto de joker principal y secundario, como en la inglesa. Y los tres comodines de la alemana son difentes entre sí, y muy artísticos).
- Los marcos de las figuras tienen las esquinas redondeadas, siguiendo la curva de la esquina de la carta, y su trazo se interrumpe al atravesar los índices, que no se encuentran fuera (como en la inglesa) ni dentro (como en la francesa), sino a la misma altura que la línea.
- Y para el índice de los ases, una A.
- En la baraja francesa, la línea de simetría para las figuras está siempre en diagonal, en la inglesa, la línea de simetría es confusa, y en la alemana es horizontal.

y por ahora éstas son las diferencias que he encontrado a ojo de buen cubero. Si me animo, os subo fotos de los detalles más significativos.

----------


## Ming

Que "yo sepa" la baraja como baraja contiene muchas más cartas, proviene de Egipto y los expertos consideran que son los restos de lo que denominaban el libro de Thot (Diós de la sabiduría); la baraja era denominada en la edad media como "la descuadernada".

Puede que no sea cierto, eh... eso es lo que dice la "enciclopedia andante"  :302:  Que se ha de decir que cada vez que oía baraja francesa me echa la bronca porque dice que es inglesa y no francesa... Aunque por lo visto proviene de Egipto.


PD. Como no Iban se me ha adelantado; y...  :117:  Cada día me sorprende más...

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

creo que el premio a la investigacion va para iban. mis aplausos para vos.

----------


## Iban

Van tres fotos, a modo de ejemplo.
Izquierda: inglesa.
Centro: alemana.
Derecha: francesa.

Si queréis ver alguna más de las que os he comentado, para entender las diferencias, basta con que lo pidáis. Para una vez que puedo ayudar...  :Wink1:

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

en las de picas equivocaste el orden, pero si algo aprendi calculo que deve ser
izquierda francesa
centro inlgesa
derecha alemana

----------


## Iban

Jajaja... No, el orden está bien, mira:

Inglesa: el As de picas es más grande, dos índices y A en el índice. Es decir, la de la izquierda.

Alemana: picas de tamaño normal, más "regordita" la pica, cuatro índices, y A en el índice. es decir: centro.

Francesa: picas de tamaño normal, cuatro índices y "1" en el índice. Es decir, a la derecha.

 :Wink1:

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

haaa, me cofundi, por que la bicicletas (jajaj) no tiene la pica asi, es mas parecida a la del medio.
¿por sierto la bicleta es inglesa no? creo que estoy mareado?

----------


## Iban

Las bicis son inglesas, sí. Básicamente, TODAS las cartas que usamos son inglesas. Dudo que haya nadie (salvo los franceses, y no será frecuente) que use baraja francesa o alemana para la magia.

Y el as de picas no lo has reconocido, porque no es bici.  :Wink1:

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

haaaa, eso es tranpa, asi nunca pasare el examen. jajaja
gracias por todo.

pd: bienvenido al foro y espero se aclaren tus dudas, por que yo tadavia dudo que no tenga dudas.

----------


## mago Tovel

La baraja anterior,me parece que es el "tarot".
Iban otro dia nos cuentas lo de la otra baraja alemana que se parece a la española.Muy buen trabajo.
Se me olvidava,bienvenido.

----------


## Sr.Mago

gracias, creo que el termino Baraja de Poker es el que mas me ha gustado, ¡¡¡¡NO TIENE "S"!!! xD...

 por las imagenes de Iban, entre la Inglesa y la Francesa, prefiero la Inglesa, pero lejos me encanto la Baraja Alemana, el detalle de la Dama es fantastico, ¿¿¿conocen alguna marca por la que pueda preguntar en las tiendas :Confused:

----------


## Ming

> Dudo que haya nadie (salvo los franceses, y no será frecuente) que use baraja francesa o alemana para la magia.


Yo conozco a un chico que dice ser mago que utiliza todo el material aleman; por lo tanto las barajas también, y las he visto, las he tenido en la mano y me ha hecho un juego y era alemana. Las cuerdas que utilizaba también eran alemanas y... no se si es porque ese... chico no sabía comprar cuerdas buenas o qué, pero que m***** cuerdas! (ya que estoy lo comento  :Oops: )

----------


## cristian vega

bienvendo al foro
por otra parte wua iban un aplauso

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Muy bienvenido seas sr. Mago (ya veo, lo que te gusta de las cartas son la damas eh...).

Vaya Iban, cuando has empezado a decir que te habias comprado las barajas que describes me he dicho: ¡ostias! este tio debe estar forrado... (y ademas usas split spades!). Pero cuando he visto las fotos me he dado cuenta de que esas cartas son de los chinos...

¿Por que no nos describes ahora una braja de Hofzinser? jejeje

----------


## Sr.Mago

Gracias por la bienvenida CriatianVega y Rauldoblas, 

 de hecho en un juego donde explico a los espectadores que deberian aparecer los 4 Ases, terminan apareciendome las 4 Damas y yo digo... "eso me pasa pensar tanto en mujeres..."  :117:  y una trasformacion y plas!!! los Ases  :117:

----------


## Iban

> Muy bienvenido seas sr. Mago (ya veo, lo que te gusta de las cartas son la damas eh...).
> 
> Vaya Iban, cuando has empezado a decir que te habias comprado las barajas que describes me he dicho: ¡ostias! este tio debe estar forrado... (y ademas usas split spades!). Pero cuando he visto las fotos me he dado cuenta de que esas cartas son de los chinos...
> 
> ¿Por que no nos describes ahora una braja de Hofzinser? jejeje


 
Jajajaja... Casi, pero no. La única que se parece a la de los chinos, es la inglesa. Las caras sí que son como unas que hay en los chinos (que, dicho sea de paso, son de una calidad bastante decente), pero los dorsos son promocionales de las Islas Canarias. La alemana está comprada en Alemania, y la francesa en Francia. Manía que tiene uno de buscar barajas allá por donde pasa (por cierto, si se asoma por aquí "marcoCRmagia" seguro que le hace ilusión saber que tengo una baraja que en los dorsos salen unos monos y pone "Pura Vida" y "Costa Rica").

Vale, lo de la baraja de Hofzinser, os hago la descripción cuando queráis, pero creo que ha debido de haber un problema con el servicio postal, y no me ha llegado la que me habías mandado de regalo.  :Smile1:  :Smile1:  :Smile1:

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Mmmmm

¿De verdad sabrias describir una baraja de hofzinser? Perfecto. Tienes diez minutos para hacer la descripcion, si no la haces en ese plazo, la hare yo, y sere el amo jajaaja :O16: 

Tic - tac - tic - tac - tic - tac - tic - tac...

(Para que te de tiempo te envio un mp)

----------


## Iban

Pero si no me ha llegado el paquete con la que me ibas a regalar, cómo quieres que la describa...

Ayyyy... lo que no puedo hacer es inventármelo.

¿Hacemos un trato? Yo describo la Hofzinser, y tú describes la que tengo ahora en las manos.

:p

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Jaja es que en verano el correo es un desastre... :O21: 

Una oequeña descripcion de las cartas de Hofzinser:

La baraja tiene 32 cartas en vez de 52 (y eso sin comodines eh)

De esta baraja se han eliminado en todos los palos las cartas del dos al seis.

Las cartas de hofzinser no tienen indices.

Las esquinas son cuadradas (¡Pinchan!)

Son de tamaño frances

Las cartas se cortaban a amno en vez de con guillotina, por lon que el tamaño varia un ligeramente en cada baraja.

Las picas no tiene las dos partes semicirculares hacia adentro, si no que se unen a el palo de la pica en una linea recta

Los diamantes son totalmente cuadrados, pero siguen siendo rombos (¡Claro!).

Los treboles son como los de la baraja francesa

En cuanto al dorso...se trata de un dibujo de muchos puntitos que forman ondulaciones verticales.Tambien llevan, en filas, puntos mas gordos y con un puntito en el centro, que cubren todo el dorso.

Ya sabes sr.mago (que lo somos todos), puedes llamar a tus barajas inglesas, francesas, alemanas o de hofzinser. De todas fromas te recomiendo no llamarlas "baraja hofzinser" ante el publico, pueden tomarlo de manera distinta que tu...

----------


## Iban

> Ya sabes sr.mago (que lo somos todos), puedes llamar a tus barajas inglesas, francesas, alemanas o de hofzinser. De todas fromas te recomiendo no llamarlas "baraja hofzinser" ante el publico, pueden tomarlo de manera distinta que tu...


Si tiene problemas con la proninciación de las "S", sospecho que descartará pronto esa opión.  :07: 

Raúl, ¿nos pones una fotito hofzinser?

----------


## Perfil Borrado

ahi van ahi van:

----------


## Perfil Borrado

hofzinser bueno - hofzinser malo

----------


## Iban

¡¡Ésas son del chino de la esquina!!

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Eh eh, los derechos de autor estan pagados...

----------


## Iban

¿Nos pones alguna foto de la baraja Banachek?

jajajaajajajajaajaj

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Te refieres a aesta?

----------


## Iban

Lo sabía, las tienes todas.

¿No serás tú el que le hace a Tamariz las cartas de los centauros, verdad, artista?

:D

----------


## Perfil Borrado

jejeje, son nada mas que 200 euros...


Para que engañarte, las cartas de los centauros no se las hago yo, yo le fabrico los violines...

----------


## Iban

Ayy... con cuatro post hemos terminado de descuajeringar la presentación de MrMago. Le voy a llamar a Revenous para que venga a meterte en cintura. Espera un segundo aquí, no te muevas. Y tranquilo, que no te va a doler.

----------


## Sr.Mago

Claro!!! si digo "... esta es la baraja Hof*Z*in*S*er..." ahi si termino por matarme ....ajajajajaja...

----------


## Perfil Borrado

No, por favor no lo llameeeeeees!!!!

Ah, pues entonces yo me voy a ver a buenafuente (de ahi que mis chistes sean malos) y asi no me pila jajaja

----------


## Iban

Bueno, que no puede v enir, porque está cenando con satanás, por esta vez te has librado.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

jajajajajaja.
che podriamos copiar toda la info y pegarla en historia de la magia, es un excelente material, y ya que estamos podriamos contar sobre los simbolo,
(el por que son 52 cartas, por que los 4 palos, por que los comodines, por que van hasta el 13, que pasa si sumas todo etc,)
espero expandan un poco mas.
abrazo

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Muchos de vosotros os preguntareis:

¿Por que raul sabe tanto de las cartas de hofzinser?

Pues por que una vez me dejo hacerle una foto, hace si no me equivoco 200 años, donde me enseñaba su baraja de cartas, por primera vez la expongo en internet:

----------


## Sr.Mago

¿que pasa sis e suma todo?... ya me dio miedo  :117:  ... es algo asi como la mesa de casino que si sumas todos los numeros te da 666 :Confused: ?

----------


## Iban

Ezequiel, si te interesa eso, te recomiendo que leas un librito delicioso. Casi de literatura infantil, pero tan... simbólico, que te corta la respiración: Jostein Gaarder: "El misterio del solitario".

De verdad, por una vez haz caso a una recomendación tan poco de fiar como ésta, y busca el libro, en una biblioteca, en una librería, o donde sea, y léelo. Apuesto tres de mis dedos a que no te arrepentirás.

----------


## Iban

> Muchos de vosotros os preguntareis:
> 
> ¿Por que raul sabe tanto de las cartas de hofzinser?
> 
> Pues por que una vez me dejo hacerle una foto, hace si no me equivoco 200 años, donde me enseñaba su baraja de cartas, por primera vez la expongo en internet:


Juraría que en esta foto ha metido la mano en ácido y le han quedado las falanges sin carne. Lo que me sorprende es que tenga tantos dedos, yo cuento ocho o nueve...

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

no, iban, no entendiste. eso lo lei hace tiempo, y me dio escalfrio.
lo que queria, era que entre todos contemos un poco, para que lo sepan todos.
empiezo yo
Si uno sumase 
1+2+3+4+5+6+7+8+9+10+11+12+13(la cantidad de cartas por palo)
y lo multiplicase por 4(la cantidad de palos) el resultado final es
365 (los dias que tiene un año)

en una baraja bienen 52 naipes que es igual a las 52 semanas que tiene un año.

paso la posta para el que viene.

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Ten en cuenta que la foto es muy vieja Iban, hay cosas dificiles de distinguir

Resulta que hofzinser tenia seis dedos, de ahi que le resultase tan facil hacer empalmes.

Si quereis os enseño otra en la que me enseña los calzoncillos...

----------


## Iban

Jajajaja... Eso es precisamente sobre lo que se reflexiona en el libro, el comodín y los años bisiestos, los cuatro palos... las doce figuras...

----------


## Sr.Mago

> no, iban, no entendiste. eso lo lei hace tiempo, y me dio escalfrio.
> lo que queria, era que entre todos contemos un poco, para que lo sepan todos.
> empiezo yo
> Si uno sumase 
> 1+2+3+4+5+6+7+8+9+10+11+12+13(la cantidad de cartas por palo)
> y lo multiplicase por 4(la cantidad de palos) el resultado final es
> 365 (los dias que tiene un año)
> 
> en una baraja bienen 52 naipes que es igual a las 52 semanas que tiene un año.
> ...


 
 mira que interesante, podria usarse para una presentacion...

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

los cuatro palos, por las 4 estaciones del año, rojo y negro por el dia y la noche.
13 por la 13 ciclos lunares que tiene el año.

vamos aportemos entre todos, por no es, que no tengo memoria, si no que se me olvida. ajaja

----------


## Sr.Mago

de hecho ya se me esta ocurriendo algo...

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

sr. mago
esa es la idea, a los que nos gusta estudiar y hacer presentaciones originales estudiamos esto,
aunque aclaro que esto es un conocimiento basico, de los que llevamos por lo menos mas de 3 años en esto, pero para los novato les servira.

----------


## Sr.Mago

de hecho yo soy novato  :117: ...

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

por eso aliento a que todos contemos mas de esto.
los comodines, son dios y el diablo, en la bisicleta no se ve, pero en las de francia uno de los dos tiene cara diaolica.
me acorde algo de las españolas el por que son 48 naipes, algo del calendario era, ayuda por favor.

----------


## Perfil Borrado

En la Gran escuela cartomagica 3 ya hay un juego con esa misma presentacion, se llama las cuatro estaciones

----------

